# Can towels be used for bedding temporarily?



## darkestz (Aug 8, 2010)

I have to wait 2 days before I can go out and buy some beddings.


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Do you have any fleece blankets? Or something that doesn't have loose threads on it that can get caught in little nails? As I know that terrycloth towels have those nasty little loops that get stuck in quills and nails. 

You could even use an old tshirt that has no loose threads or a tea towel that isn't terry cloth and of course no loose threads too in the meantime as a bedding/cage liner.

Basically nothing that can get caught on quills or nails....


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

You could also use a pillow case or sheets, but no towels with the loops.


----------

